# Car lease payment take overs



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Morning all,

I have been looking on Dubizzle for the cost of cars and I notice quite a few advertised that say I can take over their lease payments.
Is this a good thing? Is it 100% legal? Can I then pass it on again should I need to get rid of the car?
As usual answers on a postcard please


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

SBP said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I have been looking on Dubizzle for the cost of cars and I notice quite a few advertised that say I can take over their lease payments.
> Is this a good thing? Is it 100% legal? Can I then pass it on again should I need to get rid of the car?
> As usual answers on a postcard please


Must be legal otherwise people wouldn't advertise it!! Dur!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you will still have to get financing under your name. No such thing as just taking over payments and leaving it under someone elses name.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> you will still have to get financing under your name. No such thing as just taking over payments and leaving it under someone elses name.


Cheers


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

SBP said:


> Cheers


werd


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> werd


Respect!


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

Taking over leases is normal here in the USA......i just took over a lease on a car....BUT you do have to have the finance company change the deal in to your name....you just carry on with the payments for however long is left on the lease...and often people who are trying to get out of the lease will offer you money to help them out. My cousin just took over a 16 month lease on a X5 of $700/month and the guy he got it off also gave him $5000 to take over the lease!


----------

